# Bath Time



## KimandCocoa (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought this would be a fun picture category - bunnies taking a bath!

Here is one of Cocoa.


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 8, 2006)

I almost started a topic for this once, because my girls are suchobsessive groomers, 

so I have a thousand pics. 





This one makes me laugh 
















-Kelly


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Millie says "You know it takes effort to keep my coat looking this good!"


----------



## Aina (Nov 10, 2006)

I've gotta keep my white fur nice and clean.





Look! I'm a half lop!





No more pictures! I'm trying to take a bath here!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 10, 2006)

Aina: Whats your bunnies name? I think he/she needs to give lessons to my bunnie about keeping her white coat clean!




Bathingeach other




Infact Pepper (white) is always washing herself. Dottie only does if she gets rain on her.


----------



## shootingstar (Nov 11, 2006)

Daisy6 years ago , the day after she arrived here(christmas)


----------



## Marit (Nov 13, 2006)

Petter is doing his ear.

You can seethe skin onhis stomach because he justhad been throught an operation. It is a while ago and too day he is ahappy and healthy rabbit.


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 2, 2006)

Mongo washes up for Daisy!:bath:









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 2, 2006)

Takodo. =P


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hunny











there ya are she constantly cleans her self when we are at the park hardly runs around just CLEANS lol hope yu like 

kim x


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## SugarGlider (Dec 7, 2006)

Emma


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's Daisy Bathing in Sequence!:inlove:

















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 15, 2006)

Baby Charlie 















__________
Nadia


----------



## Savannah1687 (Dec 19, 2006)

Rabbit's first bath!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Connor! All black I see no dirt.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Ringo grooming.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2006)

Samantha! Look atthis big girl groom.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's a nice pose of Angel cleaning


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 11, 2007)

*Here is Ookpik having a wash:*

*(click for full size)*









*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2007)

Sophie 






Korr and Sophie






Korr and Sophie


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is Bandit cleaning himself (which he is always doing):

"I try to keep myself clean, but I still seem to have dirty feet"






Bandit grooming Holly:


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2007)

herman decided he was a little dirty. . .i happen to be there to snap a few pics!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is Hazel as a baby





and older, bathing her big brother


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

Group Grooming











A grooming video


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

Teresa the constant groomer.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

Dallas grooming. I noticed that sine he bonded with Teresa he doesn't groom as much.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 15, 2007)

Crem having a nice bath!! =)

I think Cream is cleaner than Cookie.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## kathy5 (Mar 23, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky29ZjofE6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky29ZjofE6Y[/ame]


----------

